# Minneapolis Snow plow sub



## Justright (Dec 8, 2009)

I plowed snow for american general based in prior lake, MN. I have invoiced them $3277.00 for work done since Dec 8, 2009. Jeff Graham the owner has not paid me one cent of the money he owes and hasn't paid his other subs. Beware of American general and Jeff Graham.


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

Hope you had a contract


----------



## snowbizman (May 11, 2009)

*worked hard ,didn't get paid*

Hey Justright,
Give me a call a call I may be able to help you.

Scott 
952-888-0222


----------

